# Identify That Fish!!



## Dilettante (Oct 3, 2008)

Hi guys I need some help identifying this guy. I know its some kind of Catfish, but I have no idea what type it is. Its approximately 6 inches from snout to tail.


----------



## ksimdjembe (Nov 11, 2006)

synodontis something ?


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Does it have small spots on it, if it does its a synodontis eupterus . they grow to 6 to 6and a half in. I have one put hardley ever see it they like caves and darkness .


----------



## Dilettante (Oct 3, 2008)

thanks Pat, there are some very light black spots on him, you might be right.


----------



## Shattered (Feb 13, 2008)

you could always call it an "synodontis Incognitus exoticulus"


----------



## Cory (May 2, 2008)

Check out planetcatfish.com. Tons of info there on plecos, cats, cories etc. I personally don't think that looks like a syno but Im no expert nor can I say what it actually is.  Someone at PC probably can though. I assume you're asking about the fish in the top and front of the two pics and not the hypancistrus sp next to it.


----------



## Dilettante (Oct 3, 2008)

*got a new one*

Can anyone identify this guy? he is about 6.5 to 7 inches long. 
Some type of cichlid, probably african.

Thoughts?


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Cory said:


> Check out planetcatfish.com. Tons of info there on plecos, cats, cories etc. I personally don't think that looks like a syno but Im no expert nor can I say what it actually is.  Someone at PC probably can though. I assume you're asking about the fish in the top and front of the two pics and not the hypancistrus sp next to it.


Man, that's definitely no Hypan. It's defo a common.

As for the fish, I'd go with a syno, maybe a hybrid?


----------



## Cory (May 2, 2008)

The cichlid pic looks like a JEwel Cichlid to me, or one of its close relatives anyways. 

As for the zebra plecoish looking pleco guy, most of the ones with that patterning are hypancistrus, but I could of course be wrong.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

I thought the cichlid looked like a Jewel offhand (I dont know my cichlids), but it lacks any spots that are farily distinct with them, but I could be wrong.



Cory said:


> As for the zebra plecoish looking pleco guy, most of the ones with that patterning are hypancistrus, but I could of course be wrong.


You're definitely wrong. Look left at the avatar. That is a zebra pleco. The plec in the picture in question is nothing more than a common plec. Size alone eliminates the possibility of it being a hypanscistrus. FYI, there are more striped non-hypans than there are striped hypans.


----------



## Cory (May 2, 2008)

Im not saying it's a zebra pleco. I do own some afterall so I know what they look like  Just saying it is a hypancistrus. L066 perhaps or L262. Not Zebra plecos, but still hypancistrus. I don't know of any other families with that sort of patterning.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

No way it's a L260 or a 262 or L066. First, L066 and L262 look nothing alike, and that plec looks nothing like a L066 or L262. Second, 262 have small spots (like tiny tiny tiny spots). L260 has stripes, but they are very close, connected, and form some spots and are white. And they're both tiny - under 5" when fully grown. That plec there is definitely a big guy.

Common pleco google image search:http://images.google.ca/images?hl=en&q=common pleco&um=1&ie=UTF-8&sa=N&tab=wi

PC page:
http://www.planetcatfish.com/catelog/species.php?species_id=88

It's definitely a Pterygoplichthys pardalis, common pleco.


----------



## Dilettante (Oct 3, 2008)

Hi guys, Thanks for all your posts. The pleco is just a huge common one. I knew that from the start. I just didnt know what the Catfish was, now I know its some kind of syno. thanks for all your help.

Now to determin what kind of chichlid that guy is....


----------



## Dilettante (Oct 3, 2008)

figgured it out... its a Jack Dempsey


----------



## Cory (May 2, 2008)

Does your JD actually have as much red in him as the pic seems to suggest? If so, you've got a JD with a really interesting colour mutation. Most are closer to a black base with the green and blue iridescent spotting.


----------



## Dilettante (Oct 3, 2008)

I think the colouring is a little off to be honest. he does have a bit of a red base and highlights on his fins but not as much red in the body as that pic sugeests. The camera is set to aquarium setting which is a lower light setting so i think its picking up more red spectrum than what is actually there.

He is a very coulourful guy tho with a bit of a red base and orangeish red fins


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

Definitely a Jack, might be a female that is a bit stressed, got a shot of the lower jaw?

The red is just the wrong white balance of the camera.

here's a cuple of mine...
female









male


----------



## Dilettante (Oct 3, 2008)

Riceburner said:


> Definitely a Jack, might be a female that is a bit stressed, got a shot of the lower jaw?
> 
> The red is just the wrong white balance of the camera.
> 
> ...


Its a female, took a good look at the lower jaw. Thanks.
No good pics


----------



## papik (Oct 6, 2008)

*Name this fish please!*

i'm sure it'll be easy for all you experts...but i need to find these two guys a new home... post an offer/or a trade.... very open...... thanks


----------

